# Cost of Living in Guadalajara



## Shailesh

Hola ppl,
I will be travelling to Guadalajara in a month time. I would really appreciate if any one from Guadalajara or who knows in and out of Guadalajara would be kind enough to answer my queries (Tried looking for the details on net but didnt find enough info  ), since I have never travelled to Mexico:

1) Which area will be suitable to rent a home around Ciudad del Sol,Zapopan?
2) How much would a 1-bedroom furnished apartment/home rent will come upto in those area or a decent neighbourhood around that vicinity?
3) How much will grocery cost per month if I cook my meal at home?
4) How much will the public transport per month will cost, since I don't plan to buy a car?
5) What is the tax imposed by the Mexican government on salaried person?


----------



## Detailman

Wow,

Your sentence structure and word choice is "very" similar to "Toakagrawal" who was posting up until 24 hours ago. ("What is ...; salaried person .... etc.) Same type of questions too. -- How coincidental is that??

Detailman


----------



## toakagrawal

Hi Sailesh,

I am also trying to search for the answer to the questions but of no use till now.
Hope you get the answers.

Regards,
Amit


----------



## pappabee

There are plenty of rentals available in Gudl. The best bet is to contact a real estate agent there and see what they can find. Remember that the Pan-AM Games will be here in October and November so many short term rentals will be gone and those left might be very costly. Here are two links that I found through Google Chrome. 
Las Casitas Del Mar has your Vacation home in Bucerias Mexico at Bucerias.com - Rates and Policies
Guadalajara Apartments, Condos and Homes for Rent

As far as cost of living goes since we don't know what you consider "normal" food and drink, etc let's just say that if you shop the way that the Mexicans do you should save abut 40% to 60% percent. If you want to use import items then the savings could be a low as 10%. 

You need to question your employer regarding taxes also be sure your employer does all the paperwork to allow you to work in Mexico.


----------



## Shailesh

Hi Pappabee thanks for providing the leads 
Regarding the paperwork for the tax my emloyer would be taking care of that. I just wanted know is taxing % in Mexico.
Detilman: Its just pure coincidence that both mine and Amit questions and even some words used were similar. What I meant by Salaried person is a person who is paid fixed salary every month irrespective of the work load.
Amit: After posting my question on the forum I came across ur thread. If I get to know any info.. I will keep you informed.


----------



## conklinwh

1st, ****** Carlos posted tax table under thread "Cost of Living in Queretaro.
Re:food, as with Mumbai the cost will depend on where you shop. If you stick to local tiendas then similar to local stalls in Mumbai. If you shop supermarkets again will be similar. You didn't say whether you were vegetarian but that would also be a factor to lower costs.
PanAm games could well be a problem for rentals as expect a lot of good places will go for shorter term rentals October/November. If post November, probably better deals.
Buses are very cheap so cost will depend how often you use them.


----------



## Shailesh

Hi Conklihwn, thanks for the info.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Gentlemen,
If your company in Mexico cannot provide reasonably accurate answers to your questions, as well as the necessary details for you to obtain the necessary work visas, I would suggest that you reconsider working for them. There seems to be a serious lack of 'support' evident in your postings.


----------



## conklinwh

RV, you and I both know from overseas assignments that the sponsoring company should have supplied much of this info, maybe not relative food purchases, but they may have not coming from India. My approach would be to try to answer reasonable questions while pushing, as you did, for them to work more closely with sponsoring company.
My guess is that these are reasonably small distributed operations of Indian companies that are being set up to take advantage of NAFTA with either Mexican call center or programming operations.


----------



## Prabhakart

Hi Shailesh,

I have more or less same questions as you had.
I am planning to relocate in Guadalajara through an IT company.
Could you please let me know what is the average cost of living for a small vegetarian family. I will be moving with my wife and kid.
I was also bit concerned with safety. however after going through the posts it does not look like an issue.
How is your experience of the place ?


----------

